# Custom Engraving



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Engraving by Bob - Windy Ridge Designs

Pleased to introduce myself & a bit of my work. Accepting new customers - located in Reno, NV. 775-747-1811

Antenna Bracket - 67 Impala





















Steering Wheel - 67 Impala



























Shift Lever


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Part 2

Steering Wheel Column
Before Chrome Column & Horn cap after Chrome



























61 Impala Horn Bar







































Thanks for looking!


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

Amazing work. Can you post some general prices on how much those pieces cost to get done?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

sick ass work :worship:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Thats some badass work! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

divine69impala said:


> Amazing work. Can you post some general prices on how much those pieces cost to get done?


X2


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Finally an engraver with a unique style instead of the same old cookie-cutter scrolls.


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

X2!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

unreal detail wow and alot of man hours in each piece...im wit hotstuff very unique work :thumbsup:


----------



## 67chevy (Jan 2, 2010)

Engraving By Bob said:


> Engraving by Bob - Windy Ridge Designs
> 
> Pleased to introduce myself & a bit of my work. Accepting new customers - located in Reno, NV. 775-747-1811
> 
> ...


bob bout time u post up the work u do amazing talent he jst finished my bumper brackets nd did my sons pedal car lookin forward 2 the uncomplete parts tat he has 2 do 4 my car great guy


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

divine69impala said:


> Amazing work. Can you post some general prices on how much those pieces cost to get done?


Greetings, Thanks much for the compliment. Am very pleased to be a part of this forum. To begin with the horn cap and adapter was $200, and the 61 horn bar was $450, steering wheel (front and back) and shift lever was $200.
Prices do not include chrome, which is (at this time) the owners responsibility. Depending on the amount of commissioned work I receive I may be able to work out a deal w/ local plating shop. This would be great for my customers, as it could be"one stop shop". In general from what I've been told, my prices in some cases are about 50% higher, and in the ballpark on others. What my customers do agree on is that you get 4x the work in detail. 

Below are a few more pics I hope you enjoy. 2011Deluxe soft tail center console w/ lab grown rubies in the beads, and a couple pics of 67 Chevy's son's pedal car windshield and hub cap.


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

67chevy said:


> bob bout time u post up the work u do amazing talent he jst finished my bumper brackets nd did my sons pedal car lookin forward 2 the uncomplete parts tat he has 2 do 4 my car great guy


Greetings 67 Chevy !!! Finally posted !! Thanks for all the business my friend. It's been a lot of fun working w/ you, and much more to come. See you next week for those coolant system parts.


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

Bad ass work bro have you done guns?


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)

how much to do a set of upper a-arms if i send them to u polished ?


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

I see us doing business Bob


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

Bad ass work!


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks to all for the props. For those of you who have expressed interest in having work done, I will get to your request in the next couple days.
Been very busy.


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

damn thats some outstanding work. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Looks Firme as Fuck!!!


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> Bad ass work bro have you done guns?


Yes I do engrave firearms, but I stay away from most stainless. Nothing harder than 440. which eliminates
most stainless pistols. I want to have a good time and enjoy engraving. For me, firearms in stainless is a
pain in the ass. Stainless on most knife bolsters is around 440, and I engrave those all the time.



1966rag said:


> how much to do a set of upper a-arms if i send them to u polished ?


Molded upper a-arms are $600 a set, for full coverage engraving. Less engraving, less money, $400 minimum.
Chroming is in your hands. More or less, the detail is Loud & Proud, as seen at my original post.

For shits and grins, here is a pic of a whiskey flask I did last November for Jarrod Saltalamacchia, catcher for 
the Boston Red Sox. Solid sterling silver sheet overlaid onto a stainless flask. His initials and jersey # within
a baseball diamond


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

Is aluminum alittle less, since its a soft metal? This gives me a new reason to go to reno, instead of leaving my money at the peppermill.


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

divine69impala said:


> Is aluminum alittle less, since its a soft metal? This gives me a new reason to go to reno, instead of leaving my money at the peppermill.


Yeah brother, those casinos weren't built by winners. It is not necessarily cheaper to engrave on aluminum. It is easier on my tools though. The same amount of time is still required for layout. 
What do you want done, and give me the chance to quote a price. 
Sometimes less is better (and cheaper). Not every inch of metal needs to have a cut on it. Areas without engraving are referred to as negative space. These areas can be left as is, or textured w/ frost or stippling. That negative space speaks for itself and helps
define the cut, and the cut defines the borders of the "space".
Thanks again for your interest !!


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

Engraving By Bob said:


> Yeah brother, those casinos weren't built by winners. It is not necessarily cheaper to engrave on aluminum. It is easier on my tools though. The same amount of time is still required for layout.
> What do you want done, and give me the chance to quote a price.
> Sometimes less is better (and cheaper). Not every inch of metal needs to have a cut on it. Areas without engraving are referred to as negative space. These areas can be left as is, or textured w/ frost or stippling. That negative space speaks for itself and helps
> define the cut, and the cut defines the borders of the "space".
> Thanks again for your interest !!


I want to redo my side moldings. There about inch wide and roughly 16 feet on each side. I know 32 feet. Ill have to make another set and bring to you to look at. I visit reno about 20 times a year ( yea gambling problem) lol. You can look at them see if we can work in my budget.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey bob its marcos! Glad to see you have your work on here I knew you would get a great response!


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Hey bob its marcos! Glad to see you have your work on here I knew you would get a great response!


Thanks Marcos, I'm excited to be a part of LayItLow. I'm also very excited about moving your latest project forward. Maybe there is still a chance to make the Super in Vegas. We'll see. Your issue of Sprocket's Magazine is a top notch effort!! I'm impressed w/ your motivation. As per our conversation on the phone the other day, I must say : Watch your steps on the Wild side. BOB


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

divine69impala said:


> I want to redo my side moldings. There about inch wide and roughly 16 feet on each side. I know 32 feet. Ill have to make another set and bring to you to look at. I visit reno about 20 times a year ( yea gambling problem) lol. You can look at them see if we can work in my budget.


Thanks again for your continued interest. I sent a PM with more info.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice work mr bob im hermen it was nice talking to you Be safe on the road 10-4


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

to the top!


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> to the top!


Thanks Marcos !! I'm glad you enjoyed the engraving.

BOB


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

GEARBOX Pedal car hubcaps


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

61 Impala hood latch catch


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

Pm me how much to get my billett steering wheel engraved


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Cuban Dave said:


> Pm me how much to get my billett steering wheel engraved


Greetings Cuban Dave, I have sent you a quote via PM as requested. 

THANK YOU for the opportunity.

BOB


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Rims for Radio Flyer pedal car. Just to show some progression of work in the 1st two pics. Compare unengraved metal stripped, to finished product hand rubbed w/ emery cloth, ready to plate. I usually prefer to frost for contrast. As you can see the sparkle, but once chromed it will be like sugar and diamonds. Last two pics under different lighting for comparison. Customer wanted Hearts incorporated into the design for his Daughter.

Thanks for looking


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Side plates for 12" mini. 1st pic shows difference between finished hand rubbed with emery on left, ready to plate, and before emery on the right. 2nd pic is stand alone of finished product.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Bad Ass work...What's your average turnaround time and do you have anything engraved laying around for sale?


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Greetings GT, thanks for your interest. Right now is about an 8 week turn around, depending on the parts (more or less). That lead time is sure to increase as end of season gets here w/ more people wanting work done. You know how that goes. I have no extras engraved laying around. PM me your interest as far as engraved items for your 63.

Thanks Again,

BOB


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Outstanding work!!


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Lunas64 said:


> Outstanding work!!


Lunas64, Thanks for the props brother.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

looks like hawaiian jewelry engraving. I may have to get another set of lower arms to send to you for my lincoln.


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Posted this once already last night and some how was deleted not long after posting. As I understand it, I was not the only one. Let me know if you too were "victimized". Anyway, below are pics of a 61 Impala dash defrost trim (as I will call it). One of two pieces approx. 2 1/2' long. Have the rule there as a gauge.
Often times I will not frost the background, but go with smooth textured "negative" space, and let the detail speak for itself. In this case, w/ pic #4, I have decided to frost the background due to it's location. Mounted on the dash in full light, it will sparkle like diamonds. This ride is an ongoing project where plenty will be done. Pages 1 and 2 of this thread will also show the Horn Bar, and Hood Latch Catch for this 61. HOPE YOU ENJOY IT. BOB


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi bob dis is hermen wow thats is some badass work cant wait to see what u have for me


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Blue94cady said:


> Hi bob dis is hermen wow thats is some badass work cant wait to see what u have for me


Greetings Hermen. Thanks for the prop brother. I will have your sterling silver mañana. I will have some pics for you this weekend, to satisfy your sweet tooth,
"Keep the greasy side down, and those mud flaps a fly'n. Keep those wheels outa the ditches, and them smokies outa your britches. The Good LORD be with ya
on the Super Slab. BOB


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

10-4 thanks mr bob cant wait to see what u do im like a lil kid Before Christmas lol Be safe on the road talk to you soon


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!


THANK YOU Latin Luxury, I appreciate very much.


----------



## static-42 (Jul 18, 2013)

Engraving By Bob said:


> Engraving by Bob - Windy Ridge Designs
> 
> Pleased to introduce myself & a bit of my work. Accepting new customers - located in Reno, NV. 775-747-1811
> 
> ...


Very impressive!


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

static-42 said:


> Very impressive!


THANK YOU !! I appreciate it. BOB


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Bob, instead of sending my whole a-arm, I got another idea I'm thinking of doing...


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

DeeLoc said:


> Bob, instead of sending my whole a-arm, I got another idea I'm thinking of doing...


I PM'd you.


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Have not been posting lately. Been very busy !! Fortunately ! Much thanks to all for the props here at Lay It Low, by phone and in person. It could go with out saying, but it must be said how much I appreciate it.
Below are pics of 1/2 (left and right) front bumper brackets for a 67 impala. Engraved for 67chevy. Bare steel not yet chromed. Had the pleasure of seeing these chromed and installed for Reno's Hot August Nights Lowrider show and shine at the park in Sparks, Nv.


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Interesting to note about these pics and the previous, is the reflective quality of the cuts even before chrome. 

Here is the other 1/2's to the left and right front bumper brackets for 67chevy's 67 Impala. Did not take pics at the same time so could not pair them up.

As stated before, saw these at the Reno show after chrome and they "Blinged" big time. Thanks for looking -- BOB


Will be at the Vegas show next week, and look forward to meeting many of you. Just look for - 6'1" 250 lb, graying red hair and a white beard 
AKA "Certified Cracker" ! BOB


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Badasd work mr bob cant wait to see u in vegas


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Blue94cady said:


> Badasd work mr bob cant wait to see u in vegas


Thanks much !!! Am looking forward to seeing you again at the show.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow great work im gonna have to send you some stuff soon!


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

baldylatino said:


> Wow great work im gonna have to send you some stuff soon!


Thank you baldylatino, Thanks for the props. Whenever you are ready my friend. End of season is upon us, now's the time, and at great prices for what you get --- Detail, Detail, Detail !! More is more, less is less. You decide what percentage of coverage, and leave the rest to me. By the way : It won't be long before they call me baldyanglo. Later ! - BOB


----------



## los23 (Jan 12, 2004)

Bob your putting out quality that not many engravers will be able to match.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

los23 said:


> Bob your putting out quality that not many engravers will be able to match.


X94


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

los23 said:


> Bob your putting out quality that not many engravers will be able to match.


WOW my friend, I am totally humbled by your opinion. I appreciate as well what others are doing. I know what it takes. Years and years, hours upon hours. I'm grateful. If I can be of service to your engraving needs, just let me know. BOB


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

He aint bullshittin Bob your western style work is far above the average vehicle engraving, thats why ive been pm'ing you for all the advice im definatly most interested in learning more in that direction. Since my handheld is down right today i used my lettering tool and busted out my first "hobo coins", really fun and plan on doing many many more!


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

scooby said:


> He aint bullshittin Bob your western style work is far above the average vehicle engraving, thats why ive been pm'ing you for all the advice im definatly most interested in learning more in that direction. Since my handheld is down right today i used my lettering tool and busted out my first "hobo coins", really fun and plan on doing many many more!


Thanks Scooby! Again, I am grateful for the reception with the Lay It Low community. 
It's interesting to note the origins of the "Western" scroll. Those origins are of the Spaniards / European. Centuries ago Spanish royalty, sailors and Conquistadors adorned their flint locks, swords, and armor ,(even their cannons) with these similar scroll patterns. They brought that artistic influence with them across the Atlantic, along with their conquests. Move up now to the 18th & 19th centuries Mexican Vaquero's with their ornate leather and silver designs. You continue to see the same scroll patterns with a cultural spin. This had an influence with the N. American cowboy's along the borders, again the same type scroll patterns. Each culture putting their own particular spin. It wasn't until the 1920's that the "American Scroll" western brite cut came along to the engraving world. Which is (for the most part today) a full coverage style with very little negative space. I try to mix it up with a little of everything.

Tomorrow I will be posting up a model 1911 45 I've done for a Lay It Low member with another spin on it. There's also western European Germanic and English cornucopia styles to name a couple, but none had a greater influence on the west then did the Spanish.

Take care my friend, BOB


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

From the sea to the salloons


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

My first hobo nickel i did today need a better camera this is taken thru the magnifing lense


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

scooby said:


> My first hobo nickel i did today need a better camera this is taken thru the magnifing lense
> 
> View attachment 801714


COOL !! How many blades you use ??


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

scooby said:


> From the sea to the salloons


I'll drink to that !!


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Engraving By Bob said:


> COOL !! How many blades you use ??


 I used a cheap little 10 dollar engraver that has only one pointed bit


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks my bob badass work


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Dont get no better than that man


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Bob, great job exactly what you are talkin bout,.. filled the whole victorial area.....what negative area right?!!  amazing


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

A model 1911 I engraved for Mr. Blue94Cady. Since he already posted a pic, I know he won't mind. Pewter grips were pre-designed (cast), so I just cleaned them up a little to match the overall finish of the frame, w/ some alteration. Really proud of that ruby in the flower. Hope you all enjoy.

PS: Had a great time at the super and much enjoyed meeting w/ many of you. BOB














"I Don't Dial 911 !!"


----------



## 93LTCEXECUTIVE (Oct 16, 2013)

Amazing


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Here are a few pics of the wire looms I' m doing. Notice the symmetry (balance of design) between the 2 and how accurately the patterns line up. When doing a pair of anything (like twins) it's important to me to take the time and study. It's time well spent, and not just whip it out as it comes to mind. BOB


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

Clean work. TTT


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

jspekdc2 said:


> Clean work. TTT


Thank you jspekdc2. I appreciate it very much !! BOB


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Amazing work. I can tell you are a perfectionist.


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

Engraving By Bob said:


> A model 1911 I engraved for Mr. Blue94Cady. Since he already posted a pic, I know he won't mind. Pewter grips were pre-designed (cast), so I just cleaned them up a little to match the overall finish of the frame, w/ some alteration. Really proud of that ruby in the flower. Hope you all enjoy.
> 
> PS: Had a great time at the super and much enjoyed meeting w/ many of you. BOB
> 
> ...





Engraving By Bob said:


> Here are a few pics of the wire looms I' m doing. Notice the symmetry (balance of design) between the 2 and how accurately the patterns line up. When doing a pair of anything (like twins) it's important to me to take the time and study. It's time well spent, and not just whip it out as it comes to mind. BOB
> View attachment 836626
> View attachment 836634
> 
> ...





Engraving By Bob said:


> Part 2
> 
> Steering Wheel Column
> Before Chrome Column & Horn cap after Chrome
> ...


 :thumbsup: you ARE a perfectionist,love the detail!!!!Much props to you.


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

Engraving By Bob said:


> A model 1911 I engraved for Mr. Blue94Cady. Since he already posted a pic, I know he won't mind. Pewter grips were pre-designed (cast), so I just cleaned them up a little to match the overall finish of the frame, w/ some alteration. Really proud of that ruby in the flower. Hope you all enjoy.
> 
> PS: Had a great time at the super and much enjoyed meeting w/ many of you. BOB
> 
> ...


Can you pm me a price for something similar to this one for a 1911 colt 45 it's chrome already will there be a problem and can you get some grips like that also or it came with the gun great work btw


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Finishing up. Think it's a trany brace(?). Believe that's what the customer told me.
Hope you enjoy. BOB


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> Can you pm me a price for something similar to this one for a 1911 colt 45 it's chrome already will there be a problem and can you get some grips like that also or it came with the gun great work btw


Thanks for your interest. I PM'd you


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DOPEYANGEL (Oct 27, 2013)

Sick work how much would you charge to engrave lowrider bike rims or handlebars.


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

73loukat said:


> :thumbsup: you ARE a perfectionist,love the detail!!!!Much props to you.


73Loukat, Thanks for the props my friend ! Much appreciated. BOB


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

DOPEYANGEL said:


> Sick work how much would you charge to engrave lowrider bike rims or handlebars.


I PM'd You


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Engraving By Bob said:


> A model 1911 I engraved for Mr. Blue94Cady. Since he already posted a pic, I know he won't mind. Pewter grips were pre-designed (cast), so I just cleaned them up a little to match the overall finish of the frame, w/ some alteration. Really proud of that ruby in the flower. Hope you all enjoy.
> 
> PS: Had a great time at the super and much enjoyed meeting w/ many of you. BOB
> 
> ...


wow!


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

baldylatino said:


> wow!


Mr. BaldyLatino, Thanks Again for the props. It is much appreciated. BOB


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Mr Bob the best in detailing and quality


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

Dam....clean work !!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

wow some beautiful work... :thumbsup:


----------



## RIPYA (Nov 25, 2013)

Engraving By Bob said:


> A model 1911 I engraved for Mr. Blue94Cady. Since he already posted a pic, I know he won't mind. Pewter grips were pre-designed (cast), so I just cleaned them up a little to match the overall finish of the frame, w/ some alteration. Really proud of that ruby in the flower. Hope you all enjoy.
> 
> PS: Had a great time at the super and much enjoyed meeting w/ many of you. BOB
> 
> ...


That looks dope


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

RIPYA said:


> That looks dope


Thank you my friend, it is much appreciated. BOB


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Very nice work.


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

amazing work bob do you also have the polishing an platting done to on your stuff also could u pm me some pricing on a set of exterior door handles for a 64 impala thanks


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

This man got skills


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

Damn!!! Real nice work


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

TTT for mad skills


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:guns::machinegun::banghead: killing the competition :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Been a while since I've posted. Engraving my ass off, Thankfully !! 
Thanks to all for entrusting their parts to me.
Brass knock off w/ solid nickel relief scroll centers.
Hope you enjoy. BOB


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

Engraving By Bob said:


> Been a while since I've posted. Engraving my ass off, Thankfully !!
> Thanks to all for entrusting their parts to me.
> Brass knock off w/ solid nickel relief scroll centers.
> Hope you enjoy. BOB
> ...


those are bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> those are bad ass :thumbsup:


Thanks much !! It's appreciated. BOB


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Looking good mr bob


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Blue94cady said:


> :guns::machinegun::banghead: killing the competition :yes: :biggrin:


Thank you Blue94cady. It's been a pleasure working w/ you. BOB


----------



## chicano_wayz209 (Jan 17, 2009)

Those need a flu shot cuz ther sick homie


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

chicano_wayz209 said:


> Those need a flu shot cuz ther sick homie


LOL!! LOL!! Thanks brother, I appreciate it much. BOB


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Previous pics of these on this post were not yet polished and centers plated. Now they are finished. Polished and a very high quality triple plate chrome.
Hope you all enjoy. -- BOB


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Some Knuckles.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Love ur work mr bob cant wait to get more lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTMFT for Bob!!!!!


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Blue94cady said:


> Love ur work mr bob cant wait to get more lol


Thanks as always Blue94. It was great meeting w/ you once again. Mom and Wife enjoyed much, you and your son. BOB


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

R0L0 said:


> TTMFT for Bob!!!!!


Rolo !! Whats up ?? Thanks for the props brother. It was great meeting w/ you the other week. Will get those parts to you as soon as I can. BOB


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Engraving By Bob said:


> Thanks as always Blue94. It was great meeting w/ you once again. Mom and Wife enjoyed much, you and your son. BOB


Thanks u mr bob had fun nice seeing u and the ladys cant wait to see u soon be safe out there &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

this guy is awesome


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

Engraving By Bob said:


> Some Knuckles.
> 
> View attachment 1159546
> View attachment 1159562
> ...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT!!!! For the best Mr Bob


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT for Bob we need more pics


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Knockoffs and knuckles are setting the bar high. I love the attention to detail. This style engraving has some serious depth.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt was good talkin to you at the show on Sunday Bob!


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

R0L0 said:


> ttt was good talkin to you at the show on Sunday Bob!


I enjoyed hang'n out w/ you brother. It was a great turnout. BOB


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Mr bob doing big things look out


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Mr Bob need to go to the top badass work


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> Mr Bob need to go to the top badass work


true but we need some new pics lol...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

I got new pics but there top-secret  lol


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Blue94cady said:


> I got new pics but there top-secret  lol


YOU GUYS ARE KILL'N ME !! SOON, THERE WILL BE MORE.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> I got new pics but there top-secret  lol


:uh: like you coming out wit Lowrider of the year or some shit LOL


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Fools be killing me wit this "top secret" shit like they bout to shut the game down LMAO. Get a couple pieces engraved and now everything a fucken secret :uh: if you not sharing pics then get off the internet and just bust out at a show dogg


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Wtf do u know me is dis ur page no disrespect mr bob 
But if u have a problem pm me fred don't use this thread for bullshit


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

wtf is up with all the :drama:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> I got new pics but there top-secret  lol


text me pics bro


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

payfred said:


> Fools be killing me wit this "top secret" shit like they bout to shut the game down LMAO. Get a couple pieces engraved and now everything a fucken secret :uh: if you not sharing pics then get off the internet and just bust out at a show dogg


And for the record what I'm building will not flip the game but Mr. Bob work will so don't worry about what I'm building i'm not on here to post pictures for putos like u but if you want some bad ass engraving hit up Mr. Bob lol and mind your business perro


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

WOW !!!!!!!!!! I MUST SAY, BOY'S WILL BE BOY'S. BALLS BE YANK'N ON THE HANG ME DOWN. OUCH !!


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

*KNOCK OFFS*

ENGRAVED and CHROMED


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

HYD. CYLINDER. Engraved on 4 sides in 2 different styles, just to mix it up. Textured background.
Needs to be chromed. BOB


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Badass work Mr. Bob like always chingon to the bone


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Some work done a while back, that the customer had chromed. Actually prefer the raw material photos better. Absorbs more light, as the chrome is highly reflective. Much better in hand then in pics. Hope you enjoy. BOB


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Dammmmm


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

Bad ass work sent you a pm


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Engraving By Bob said:


> ENGRAVED and CHROMED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these HEX knock offs came out amazing Bob!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Engraving By Bob said:


> HYD. CYLINDER. Engraved on 4 sides in 2 different styles, just to mix it up. Textured background.
> Needs to be chromed. BOB
> 
> 
> ...


killin the game with these cylinders Bob!!! holly fuck!!


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Plaque for So Cal brother. Not the best lighting, the background texture is like sugar and diamonds in natural light.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Great work


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Is that yours


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Engraving By Bob said:


> Plaque for So Cal brother. Not the best lighting, the background texture is like sugar and diamonds in natural light.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1285138
> View attachment 1285146


Nice!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Bob give me a call when you have some time. I getting ready to send you a part for my boy Ray that we talked about at Socios!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

You detail is awesome!! GREAT WORK!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt :fool2:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

hows everything going Bob??? :wave:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up TTMFT !!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT cant wait to kick it in vegas see u there rolo and mr Bob


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

baldylatino said:


> Nice!


 Haven't been on here for a while, but THANK YOU baldylatino for the props you have always given me. BOB


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Ttt


 THANK YOU Hannibal for the props. BOB


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

95rangeron14z said:


> You detail is awesome!! GREAT WORK!!


 THANK YOU 95rangeron. BOB


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

TRAY POST COVER FOR STROLLER. HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY. BOB


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

SOME KNOCK OFFS BEFORE AND AFTER FINISH W/ SCRIPT INITIALS. BOB


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Some finished chromed parts for 61 Impala. Customer had these chromed, and was able to get the pics from his shop. Did these some months back. This is an ongoing project and will post more as he finishes them.
Hope you enjoy, BOB


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Dammmm badass


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks to all for your good words toward my engraving. If you have any questions or desire a quote, don't hesitate to call me
@ 775-747-1811. Usually will get a voice mail, but leave your name #, and a good time to call in your time zone.

I will be at the Super in Vegas Sat. 9-20 during the set up, to see friends and new customers. BOB


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

some real bad ass engraving here
detail is unreal......one day.....


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

5DEUCE said:


> some real bad ass engraving here
> detail is unreal......one day.....


THANK YOU 5DUECE


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

CORRECTION ---5DEUCE


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

OBVIOUS CLUB PLAQUES. ALUMINUM, BEFORE TRIPLE PLATE PROCESS. BOB


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

Engraving By Bob said:


> SOME KNOCK OFFS BEFORE AND AFTER FINISH W/ SCRIPT INITIALS. BOB
> 
> View attachment 1378713
> View attachment 1378721
> ...


Hmmm, look familiar ?


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

DELGADO74 said:


> Hmmm, look familiar 


 Greetings Mr. Delgado. Deja Vu perhaps?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Engraving By Bob said:


> OBVIOUS CLUB PLAQUES. ALUMINUM, BEFORE TRIPLE PLATE PROCESS. BOB
> 
> View attachment 1387913
> View attachment 1387921
> ...


Badass mr bob cant wait to see u in vegas be safe compa


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Blue94cady said:


> Badass mr bob cant wait to see u in vegas be safe compa


Thank You Blue94. Looking forward to seeing you in Vegas as well. I'll be bringing some engraved goodies for you.
See you soon ! BOB


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Engraving By Bob said:


> OBVIOUS CLUB PLAQUES. ALUMINUM, BEFORE TRIPLE PLATE PROCESS. BOB
> 
> View attachment 1387913
> View attachment 1387921
> ...


awesome work as always, I see ur switching the styles up a bit but still looks amazing


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

baldylatino said:


> awesome work as always, I see ur switching the styles up a bit but still looks amazing


Thank You baldylatino ! It is always appreciated. BOB


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

Bob, do you have a phone number I can text some pics for a quote? Maybe a email address if thats better for you.


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

divine69impala said:


> Bob, do you have a phone number I can text some pics for a quote? Maybe a email address if thats better for you.


X2


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Cant wait


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Have not been on in a while, been very busy, and posting big time on Instagram. Some 64 door handles pre chrome.
Hope you enjoy. BOB


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Somr Spyderco Endura knives engraved for a weddings groom, best man, and groomsman. Hand engraved initials


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Badass


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Blue94cady said:


> Badass


 Thanks Amigo !!


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

5DEUCE said:


> some real bad ass engraving here
> detail is unreal......one day.....


Thanks for the Props Brother !!


----------



## 707dog (Nov 13, 2014)

hey bob pm me your info please..thanks


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

PM SENT.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Engraving By Bob said:


> Somr Spyderco Endura knives engraved for a weddings groom, best man, and groomsman. Hand engraved initials
> 
> View attachment 1480346


that's good shit man, had i seen that last year it's what i'd have gotten my grandpa for christmas


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Engraving By Bob said:


> Have not been on in a while, been very busy, and posting big time on Instagram. Some 64 door handles pre chrome.
> Hope you enjoy. BOB
> 
> 
> ...


what's your instagram?


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

fool2 said:


> what's your instagram?



You can follow me on Instagram @ wrd_ebb. Scroll through my profile pics. Thanks for asking


----------



## Dirt pusher (Sep 2, 2014)

How do I get a hold of you this some bad ass work!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Engraving By Bob said:


> Have not been on in a while, been very busy, and posting big time on Instagram. Some 64 door handles pre chrome.
> Hope you enjoy. BOB
> 
> 
> ...


real nice. wats an estimate on door handles like these? and do you do the final plating also or do we send parts to you bare and plate them after you return them ?


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> real nice. wats an estimate on door handles like these? and do you do the final plating also or do we send parts to you bare and plate them after you return them ?


 Greetings, and thank you for your interest. $225 gets them stripped, polished, engraved, and triple plate chrome process right here. 1/2 coverage as you have seen, or full coverage all the same. YOU TELL ME. Follow me on Instagram @ wrd_ebb Thanks, BOB


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Good price


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

REYXTC said:


> Good price


It's very reasonable for the amount of detail, and time spent. Always one of a kind. No cookie cutter, but time well spent.
I AM NOT A PRODUCTION ENGRAVER/


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Getting started on some seat trim for a 63 SS


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

"G" body side view mirrors and handles. For a 79 El Camino.


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Customized Zippo lighter. Applied 22ga sterling silver sheet with custom cast sterling deer skull, and hand pierced letters. Made for Jon Lester, former starting pitcher for the Boston Red Sox, and Oakland A's. Think he was traded to Chicago last year. Great story about him, being diagnosed with cancer some years ago. They said he would never pitch again. less then a year and half later he threw a no hitter against Cleveland. Great comeback story.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

always top notch work Bob


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL WORK


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

R0L0 said:


> always top notch work Bob


Thanks Rolo. It's always appreciated brother. Haven't posted here for a few months. Going to start posting everything I have on instagram here. I'll bombard with about 150 pics to revive my name on Lay It Low. Sorry I'll miss you in Merced, but look forward to hooking up at the Sac. Socio once again in May. really enjoyed that venue.


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> BEAUTIFUL WORK


Thank you, it's much appreciated.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Valve covers for a 63 project, been working on for a while.


----------



## reese63 (Feb 28, 2008)

How much for a set of engraved valve covers?


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Man Dude, It's been a minute since I've been on here. They did not make it easy to get back on either. by now you may have found another engraver. If not, hit me back up.


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

reese63 said:


> How much for a set of engraved valve covers?


Man Dude, It's been a minute since I've been on here. They did not make it easy to get back on either. by now you may have found another engraver. If not, hit me back up.


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Been a minute, but have more pics to share here.


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Twin cam rockers and AC cover.


----------



## G.THANG (Jul 8, 2016)

crazy crazy crazy!


----------



## Pardhaan (Jul 14, 2016)

Costs do exclude chrome, which is (as of now) the proprietors obligation. Contingent upon the measure of appointed work I get I might have the capacity to work out an arrangement w/neighborhood plating shop. This would be awesome for my clients, as it could be"one stop shop


----------



## Engraving By Bob (Feb 4, 2013)

Pardhaan said:


> Costs do exclude chrome, which is (as of now) the proprietors obligation. Contingent upon the measure of appointed work I get I might have the capacity to work out an arrangement w/neighborhood plating shop. This would be awesome for my clients, as it could be"one stop shop


Prices quoted do (now) include triple plate chrome process. I have two sources for "show chrome" plating. Unless customer has their own source, I'll get it all done here.


----------

